# WiNoW  Bitte helft mir!!!



## andrea-li (9 August 2005)

hi
ich habe eine rechnung von winow erhalten (per post) über 84 euro für irgendsone gewinnsache. ich bin mir jedoch sicher, dass ich das nicht bestellt oder gebucht habe und habe das die leute von winow per mail wissen lassen. es kam natürlich keine antwort, dafür ne mahnung.
was soll ich nun tun? die servicehotline kostet wahrscheinlich viel und nützt wenig. haben hier im forum denn schon andere leute diesen prozess durchlaufen? was ist denn bei euch aus der ganzen sache geworden? verläuft die im sand, wenn ich nicht zahle? was habt ihr gemacht? bitte helft mir. ich bin völlig überfordert mit der sache.
andrea


----------



## Der Jurist (10 August 2005)

Das scheint die gleiche Masche wie  hier sein. Blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## stieglitz (10 August 2005)

Bei Antispam gibt es einen umfangreichen Thread:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=8374


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

ich habe inzwischen ein Inkassounternehmen am hals! Bei mir war das Problem, dass ich mich auf einer "Nebenseite" bei denen angemeldet habe, bei dem von Kosten keine Rede war. Das war ein Link über www.......de
Man kann das Gewinnspiel wiederrufen, was ich auch heute gemacht habe, schriftlich per Einschreiben an
New Ad Media
.....
Wallauerstr. 9
65239 Hochheim

_URL und persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
modaction _


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....dass ich mich auf einer "Nebenseite" bei denen angemeldet habe, bei dem von Kosten keine Rede war. Das war ein Link über www.......de


Bist Du Dir sicher, keinen Preis gesehen zu haben? Hier mal ein Beispiel von der Seite, so oder so ähnlich sahen die Informationen evtl. aus - denke Dir den Handydownload weg und ersetze ihn durch Gewinnspiel:


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

also von winow sah die Seite ganz anders aus, so wie die Aktuelle nur mit grünem Hintergrund. Ich zeigte die Seite meiner freundin und fragte ob sie einen Preis findet. Hat sie auch nicht. Leider existiert die Seite nicht mehr, ich hätte sie speichern sollen und winow wegen Betrug anzeigen sollen...


----------



## andrea-li (12 August 2005)

schildert eure sche mal hier: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=8374&page=1&pp=10
dort sind schon einige opfer versammelt.


----------



## stieglitz (17 August 2005)

Dieses Thema sollte auch hier nochmal zu Aufmerksamkeit gebracht werden. Inzwischen hat sich bei Antispam ein Mitarbeiter von Winow gemeldet, der dort den den Support betreibt. Der ist inzwischen völlig hilflos und hat das Handtuch geschmissen. Die Geschichte hat keine kleine Dimension.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=8374&page=37&pp=10


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

hallo!

Bei Antispam.de wurde eine Liste mit bereits über 24 Opfern angelegt!

Link zum Forum:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=8374&page=41&pp=10

es scheint als wären (lt. einem Supportmitarbeiter) der Firma über 1200 Webuser auf den Leim gegangen!

Klickt Euch mal ins Forum und lasst Euch dort ebenfalls eintragen!

nur zusammen sind wir stark!


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

*win..*

hey jungs ich hab die [edit]  auch hier und ich rate euch zur polizei zugehen und zur verbraucherzentrale dort ware ich auch schon hab ja auch die angebliche inkasso firma aufem hals bekommen und die von der verbraucher zentrale meinte die kommen damit eh nicht durche he he he [edit ] [edit] aber geht trotzdem mal hin und zewigt den ...  co...... an wegen ...

_Fäkalausdrücke und rechtlich bedenkliche Bezeichnungen  editiert 
modaction _


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 August 2005)

Wenn der Herr C* dahinter steckt, kann ich mir dazu zwei Bemerkungen nicht verkneifen:

1. 'ne Menge leute haben dem traffic gebracht, viele beschweren sich, dass dies für lau geschieht, wenn man nicht Herrn (B*) C* in den Allerwertesten tritt... Zum genau nachlesen war ich zu faul

2. Vielleicht kann man C's _eigenen_ Mercedes gewinnen?

3. Kuckt man nicht nach M*C*, sondern nach B*C*, erfährt man bei "openbc", dass er einen guten Anwalt kennt. Dieser Anwalt  [***] (man weiss ja nie)---

openbc.com/hp/B*_C*


[4. schon wieder Hochheim... ]

(nur so am Rande sinnlos aufhetzend bemerkt)


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2005)

*winow.de*

ich habe ebenfalls eine rechnung von winow.de gekriegt aber ich habe mich da auch nicht angemeldet weiss nicht mehr was ich machen soll!!!ich komm aber auf diese seite von antispam nicht drauf!!!! könnt ihr mir andere tipps geben bitte danke svenja


----------



## Stalker2002 (31 August 2005)

*Re: winow.de*



			
				svenja18 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe ebenfalls eine rechnung von winow.de gekriegt aber ich habe mich da auch nicht angemeldet weiss nicht mehr was ich machen soll!!!ich komm aber auf diese seite von antispam nicht drauf!!!! könnt ihr mir andere tipps geben bitte danke svenja



Antispam.de ist derzeit wegen eines massiven Netzangriffs nicht erreichbar. Versuche es doch mal hier im Off-Topic-Forum. Da gibt's einen Antispam.de-Thread, der momentan als "Ausweichquartier" dient. Da kann dir vieleicht jemand weiterhelfen, bis Antispam.de wieder erreichbar ist.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

*antispam thread*

antispam ist mitunter wieder erreichbar.

Der Thread zum Thema winow Geschädigte umfasst mittlerweile 65 Seiten mit zahlreichen Tipps, Hinweisen, Informationen von ebenfalls Geschädigten etc.

Ich kann jedem raten sich dort mal umzuschauen und wer direkt vom winow [...] betroffen ist sollte sich bald vom antispam user investi mit auf die Liste schreiben lassen !!!
Direktlink

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## Investi (15 September 2005)

*An alle, die eine Rechnung und/oder Mahnung per e-Mail erhalten haben*

Bitte sendet mir zwecks Analyse verschiedener Daten die Mails oder wenigstens die Header an folgende Mailadresse: *winowrecherche [at] 138mail.com*. Eure Daten dürft Ihr gerne unkenntlich machen, denn für die Art der Recherche, die hier erfolgt, sind diese unnötig.

Ich bitte die Mods, die Mailadresse in dieser Form hier stehen zu lassen, auch wenn es nicht ganz NUB-konform ist. Die Addi wurde lediglich für diesen Zweck eingerichtet und meine Person ist sowohl hier im Forum als auch bei Antispam bekannt. Sollten trotzdem Bedenken bestehen, bitte ich um einen Vorschlag, wie wir die Angelegenheit anders lösen können. 

Investi

Nachtrag: Sind auf den Rechnungen von Winow die Umsatzsteuer und die Steuernummer angegeben?


----------



## technofreak (15 September 2005)

Investi schrieb:
			
		

> *An alle, die eine Rechnung und/oder Mahnung per e-Mail erhalten haben*
> 
> Bitte sendet mir zwecks Analyse verschiedener Daten die Mails oder wenigstens die Header an folgende Mailadresse: *winowrecherche [at] 138mail.com*. Eure Daten dürft Ihr gerne unkenntlich machen, denn für die Art der Recherche, die hier erfolgt, sind diese unnötig.
> 
> ...


ausnahmsweise , für den guten Zweck


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

*Winow*

@investi

Steuernr. und UST-ID stehen leider drauf

UNter der Steuer Nr. sind die herren

Geschäftsführung und Ansprechpartner:
_[ edit ]_

USt-Id: DE 22 36 523  36
Steuernummer: 046  /810/  31181

Gerichtsstand Hochheim


Auf der rechnung ist diese Adresse jedoch nicht verzeichnet da ist dier A. Schwei  tzer Str. angegeben -  -musste da etwa jemand seinen Weg verschleiern um evtl. Einschreiben nicht zu erhalten??

Was meiner Meinung nach Fehlt ist die Handelregisteranzeige.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Investi (20 September 2005)

*Re: Winow*



			
				stesi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meiner Meinung nach Fehlt ist die Handelregisteranzeige.



Nein, die HR-Angabe ist nur vorgeschrieben, wenn es sich um eine HR-eintragungspflichtige Unternehmensform handelt (GmbH, AG). Bei Winow handelt es sich um einen Gewerbebetrieb. Da muß der Name des Gewerbetreibenden mit mindestens einem ausgeschriebenen Vornamen aufgelistet sein. Die korrekten Angaben auf Briefen eines Gewerbetreibenden lauten:

Beispiel:
>>Name des Gewerbetreibenden mit mind. einem ausgeschriebenen Vornamen<<
>>ggfs. "Fantasiezusatz", z. Bsp. WiNow<<
>>Anschrift<<

Auf Rechnungen muß zusätzlich noch die Steuernummer und, falls vorhanden, die Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer angegeben werden. Die Rechnungs muß bei Beträgen unter 100,00 € den Mehrwertsteuersatz (0, 7, 16%), ab 100,00 € den Nettobetrag, den Bruttobetrag, den Steuersatz und den Steuerbetrag ausweisen.

Die Informationen stammen von meinem Steuerberater. Trotzdem gilt: keine Gewähr.

Investi


----------



## KatzenHai (20 September 2005)

*Re: Winow*



			
				Investi schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, die HR-Angabe ist nur vorgeschrieben, wenn es sich um eine HR-eintragungspflichtige Unternehmensform handelt (GmbH, AG).


Bis hierhin stimmt's.



			
				Investi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Winow handelt es sich um einen Gewerbebetrieb. Da muß der Name des Gewerbetreibenden mit mindestens einem ausgeschriebenen Vornamen aufgelistet sein.


So nicht.
Ein Gewerbetreibender darf ausschließlich unter seiner Firma (Name des Gewerbes) handeln, wenn diese im Handelsregister eingetragen ist. Dürfen ist nämlich auch für Nicht-GmbHs etc.
Ist er als Einzelkaufmann nicht im HR eingetragen, muss er Vorname / Name angeben, da er hierunter auch verklagt wird 



			
				Investi schrieb:
			
		

> Die korrekten Angaben auf Briefen eines Gewerbetreibenden lauten:
> 
> Beispiel:
> >>Name des Gewerbetreibenden mit mind. einem ausgeschriebenen Vornamen<<
> ...


Genau.



			
				Investi schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Rechnungen muß zusätzlich noch die Steuernummer und, falls vorhanden, die Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer angegeben werden. Die Rechnungs muß bei Beträgen unter 100,00 € den Mehrwertsteuersatz (0, 7, 16%), ab 100,00 € den Nettobetrag, den Bruttobetrag, den Steuersatz und den Steuerbetrag ausweisen.


Stimmt fast: Das gilt immer dann, wenn der Rechnungsempfänger vorsteuerabzugsberechtigt ist. Ist er dies ausdrücklich nicht, hat er auch keinen Anspruch auf Rechnungen etc. (nur auf Quittung, steht im BGB).



			
				Investi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Informationen stammen von meinem Steuerberater. Trotzdem gilt: keine Gewähr.


Oder gerade deshalb? :holy:


----------



## dvill (20 September 2005)

Die haben für Rückfragen auch eine normale Rufnummer.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (20 September 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben für Rückfragen auch eine normale Rufnummer.



Auweh! Dieser Link gibt ja ein schönes Sittenbild von diesem Business ab.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2005)

> schön, dass es Dich noch gibt.


M*B*, mir kommen die Tränen!


----------



## stieglitz (28 September 2005)

Bei Antispam haben die einen schönen Erste-Hilfe-Kasten zu winow gebastelt und eine Zusammenstellung gemacht:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=9086


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

hallo,

ich habe in zausasmmenarbeit mit antispam's mitgleidern eine FAQ erstellt, zu finden ist sie unter _[Link mit Popup-Werbung entfernt. Er bringt zum vorstehenden Posting nichts Neues. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (29 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Antispam haben die einen schönen Erste-Hilfe-Kasten zu winow gebastelt und eine Zusammenstellung gemacht:
> <potentiell gefährdender Link>


Die vorstehende Verlinkung ist aus Sicht dieses Forums und der NUBs etwas problematisch.

Redirect-Dienste sind allgemein unzuverlässig. Die Popunder-Werbung nach Klick auf die kickme.*-Verlinkung will mit dem nächsten Klick Hotbar installieren (Cookie-gesteuert nur beim ersten Aufruf). Bezüglich Hotbar hat Symantec eine klare Einstufung.

Nach unseren NUBs müsste der Link also entfernt werden, weil er 2 Klicks weiter Unerfahrene in eine Gefährdung bringen kann. Insofern ist klar, dass die direkte Verlinkung zu dieser Gefährdung im nächsten Posting sofort entfernt wurde.

Die Gefährdung über 2 Folgeklicks ist aber aus hiesiger Sicht auch nicht so toll.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## SEP (29 September 2005)

@dvill:

Mod-Kollege bh hat's erledigt. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Reducal (5 Oktober 2005)

Zurück zum Thema "Winow"! Hat schon jemand eine Ahnung, was da tatsächlich abläuft? Mir würden auch Verdachtsmomente weiter helfen. Wenn einer näheres weiß und mich teilhaben lassen möchte, bitte per PN.


In wie fern kann ein Trojaner hier Bedeutung haben?
Was haben die Winow-Initiatoren mit Ebay zu tun und worin liegt dort das Problem?
Was hat ein Botnetz in dieser Sache für eine Bedeutung?


----------



## NetSheriff (17 Oktober 2005)

*AyxWEfjW*

Hallo zusammen,

wir planen einen Artikel über newadmedia und ihre Projekte probino und winow zu veröffentlichen. Hierfür benötigen wir noch weitere Hintergrundinformationen. Könnt Ihr mir hier weiter helfen?

Im Voraus vielen Dank für Eure Mühe!

Gruß,

Alex Leinhos
Redaktion netzwelt.de
[email protected]

_Der Autor ist den Betreibern bekannt
http://netsheriff.net/  DeJu / Mod_


----------



## Investi (19 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Winow*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Investi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht ja nicht um die Ansprüche des Rechnungsempfängers, sondern um die Pflichten des Rechnungsstellers. Dieser kann nämlich nicht wissen, ob der Online-Rechnungsempfänger vorsteuerabzugsberechtigt ist. Und es gibt selbst bei der Anmeldung zu Online-Gewinnspiel-Eintragungsdiensten hin und wieder Gründe, geschäftlich aktiv zu werden. Wer Steuern abführt, hat dies auf der Rechnung, ja sogar auf der  Quittung anzugeben. Mir jedenfalls würde das Finanzamt die Hölle heiß machen, wenn ich dies versäumen würde.

Investi


----------



## stieglitz (31 Oktober 2005)

Jetz haben die unheimlich intelligenten Betreiber von Winow ausgerechnet dem bekannten RA FvG in München eine Rechnung gestellt, das kann ja noch heiter werden:
http://www.recht.de/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=44933
gefunden über antispam.de.


----------



## Reducal (31 Oktober 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Jetz haben die unheimlich intelligenten Betreiber von Winow ausgerechnet dem bekannten RA FvG in München eine Rechnung gestellt...


Da kann er sich ja mit MD zusammen tun, der hatte wohl auch das Glück auserwählt worden zu sein.


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2005)

*probino/ winow*

Hallo zusammen,
habe mich nie bei probino angemeldet, habe aber anscheinend sogar eine Bestätigungsmail abgesendet, was ich auch nicht getan habe.
Jetzt soll Ich die Rechnungen bezahlen. 
Wie soll ich jetzt weiterhin verfahren- probino hat mir ja die Kopie der Anmeldedaten zugeschickt; die ich probino jedoch nie gesendet habe.
Ich habe nie einen Vertragt mit dieser Firma geschlossen.


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2005)

*Re: probino/ winow*



			
				jobo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> habe mich nie bei probino angemeldet, habe aber anscheinend sogar eine Bestätigungsmail abgesendet, was ich auch nicht getan habe.
> Jetzt soll Ich die Rechnungen bezahlen.
> Wie soll ich jetzt weiterhin verfahren- probino hat mir ja die Kopie der Anmeldedaten zugeschickt; die ich probino jedoch nie gesendet habe.
> Ich habe nie einen Vertragt mit dieser Firma geschlossen.


Vor allem ist in den Anzeigeformularen bei antispam immer davon die Rede, dass auf die Anfrage, die Vertragsdaten zuzuschicken, nie eine Antwort kam, bei mir war dies aber der fall. Kann ich jetzt trotzdem Anzeige erstatten? Oder muss ich sowieso warten bis sich das Inkasso- Unternehmen gemeldet hat?


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2005)

*Re: probino/ winow*



			
				jobo schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich jetzt trotzdem Anzeige erstatten?



Ja freilich, bittschön doch! Gucke mal den Link vom Stieglitz an:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=127390#127390 



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein guter Artikel in der Netzwelt zu diesem Thema:
> http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73013_1-die-probinopest-vom-rechnungsbazillus-in.html


 Da steht im Original auch ein Aktenzeichen der StA Wiesbaden mit bei, auf das sich Anzeigenerstatter beziehen können.





> *Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden: Ermittlungen wegen Betruges*
> 
> Alles ein großes Missverständnis oder doch hundsgemeiner Betrug? - Das prüft zumindest jetzt die zuständige Wiesbadener Staatsanwaltschaft. Pressesprecher Oberstaatsanwalt Schulte dazu: "Gegen zwei verantwortliche Personen eines Hochheimer Unternehmens ermitteln wir in diesem Fall derzeit wegen des Verdachts des Betruges.
> 
> Die mutmaßlich Tatverdächtigen leisten inzwischen polizeilichen Ladungen nicht mehr Folge. Auch über ihren Anwalt fand bisher keine Einlassung statt. Betroffene, die von dieser Firma ungerechtfertigt Rechnungen, Mahnungen oder Inkasso-Schreiben erhalten haben, können sich unter dem Aktenzeichen **** Js ****/05 bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden melden."


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2005)

darf man?
http://www.freewebs.com/wf3l2s/mdr.html

Fernsehbeitrag MDR von heute


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2005)

*Opferliste*

Hallo Ihr lieben,

Bitte tragt Euch mit in die Opferliste von Probino und Winow ein. Die Medien sind auf dieses Thema schon seit einiger Zeit gespannt. Habt Ihr den Bericht von Pro7, Bizz gesehen? 
RTL ist jedenfalls an Opferliste sehr interressiert, damit man weiß um welche Summen es sich handelt. Auch wer noch nicht bezahlt aber betroffen ist, sollte sich dort eintragen. Hierzu einen Link. Auf der rechtenseite steht _(...)_ Probino/Winow. Beide gehören den_ (...)._

http://www.netzwelt.de/schadensfaelle/index.php

_Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. Name editiert Juri_


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2005)

Aus *winow* wurde nun *abodesk* und *probino* hat zwar ein österreichisches Impressum, als Anbieter steht jedoch weiterhin das Gewerbe des M. C. (NewAdMedia) aus Hochheim.


----------



## Fraudanalyst (22 Dezember 2005)

Guten Tag, werte Gesellschaft!

Dies ist mein erste Posting hier und schon habe ich da doch gleich ein Schmankerl für Interessenten an diesem Thema.

Ein guter Bekannter hat sich gestern bei Probino angemeldet, wissentlich. Heute hat er seine Entscheidung überdacht und per E-Mail gekündigt. Anonymisiert darf ich dem Mailverkehr hier einmal zur Kenntnis geben.



> bekannter(at)xzy.de schrieb:
> 
> > Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> > sehr geehrte Herren C.,
> ...


----------



## rolf76 (22 Dezember 2005)

Beabsichtigt ist damit wohl die Wirkung des § 312d BGB:



			
				http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/BJNR001950896BJNE261303377.html schrieb:
			
		

> (3) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung auch in folgenden Fällen:
> 
> ...
> 
> 2. bei einer sonstigen Dienstleistung, wenn der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Verbrauchers vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder der Verbraucher diese selbst veranlasst hat.



Was sagt denn dein Bekannter dazu: Gab es das Kästchen, den Erläuterungstext und hat er das Häkchen in das Kästchen gesetzt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Dezember 2005)

Hat die opulente Firma in Österreich von hier eigentlich eine korrekte denic-Anmeldung?. Nuja, wohl eher ein Randphänomen der Angelegenheit und auch schon bekannt.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Gab es das Kästchen, den Erläuterungstext und hat er das Häkchen in das Kästchen gesetzt?



Das Häkchen gibt es, siehe im Attachment. Was der Bekannte von dem Newbie jedoch gesehen hat, vermag ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Wembley (22 Dezember 2005)

Und einen neuen SMS-Dienst namens "simsen" haben die auch.
Auch ein "denkwürdiges" Angebot. Die Bedingungen natürlich wieder einmal in "aller Klarheit" formuliert. Wie denn auch sonst?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dotshead (23 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Hat die opulente Firma in Österreich von hier eigentlich eine korrekte denic-Anmeldung?. Nuja, wohl eher ein Randphänomen der Angelegenheit und auch schon bekannt.



Aber Denic weiß schon bescheid. 



			
				Denic schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr G.,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihren aufmerksamen Hinweis. Wir haben
> das zuständige DENIC-Mitglied bereits informiert und um
> ...


----------



## Wembley (25 Dezember 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Und einen neuen SMS-Dienst namens "simsen" haben die auch.
> 
> Gruß
> Wembley



Im Impressum ist dort mittlerweile der Firstload-Chef V. F. eingetragen.
Edit: Bei den "Kundeninfos" aber immer noch "Opulentia".

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dotshead (25 Dezember 2005)

Ist schon nen seltsames Geflecht, was dort aufgebaut wird. Bitte alles per Screenshots sichern.


----------



## Wembley (26 Dezember 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon nen seltsames Geflecht, was dort aufgebaut wird.



Man erklärt sich.

Und man erkennt schon die Vorteile dieses neuen Dienstes.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

http://lanu.blogger.de/stories/364881/


----------



## Wembley (31 Dezember 2005)

Wird zwar eh bald Zeit einen neuen Thread aufzumachen, wegen *simsen* und so, da dies meiner Einschätzung nach eine heftige Geschichte wird, aber derweil sag ich nur Hausaufgaben und Malvorlagen. Wie sich die Zeiten doch ändern.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## stieglitz (31 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Antispammer, könnt ihr nicht eure super FAQ zun Winow hier und bei lanu einstellen?
Und da gabs noch so eine tolle Zusammenstellung mit allen Beteiligten, kann man die nicht öffentlich machen?

Edit:
Wow gerade 1.111 Artikel und das am letzten Tag des Jahres.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2006)

*winow*

ja, da stellt sich eine frage auf: hat überhaupt jemand, der sich bei dem Verein Winow angemeldet hat gewonnen? Wenn ja bitte melden.
Das ganze Ding Winow ist wie eine Eba*[*y] Auktion: Wenn du der höchstbittende bist, dann denke ich jeden Abend an dich. - Denn niemand kann kontrollieren ob die einen in son Gewinnspiel eingetragen haben!

Grüße fraq


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (11 Februar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Antispammer, könnt ihr nicht eure super FAQ zun Winow hier und bei lanu einstellen?
> Und da gabs noch so eine tolle Zusammenstellung mit allen Beteiligten, kann man die nicht öffentlich machen?
> 
> Edit:
> Wow gerade 1.111 Artikel und das am letzten Tag des Jahres.



Das werd ich bei Lanu erledigen. Danke !  Letzteres dürfte aufgrund bestimmter Umstände jedoch nicht machbar sein !


----------

